# Slimline tank reconditioning



## vince72 (Aug 27, 2021)

Good morning Everyone 
I picked up a slimline tank yesterday and have some questions and need some advice on reconditioning it. It has been painted over and has surface rust on the backside. What is the best repair method for it? Where are you guys getting the bolts for it I will need those, does it Yanet a horn? If so I will need one 
Thanks!


----------



## phantom (Aug 27, 2021)

Looks like a pretty solid tank. The red house paint has probably protected  it somewhat. I would strip the paint off and then steel wool it down to bare metal inside and out. The screw and horn are available as well as the proper decal. I don't know what  Yanet is so I can't address that. Nice tank that has value.


----------



## vince72 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sorry, does it need a horn (you answered that already thanks)
Ebay for the screw & decals?


----------



## vince72 (Aug 27, 2021)

What can I use to remove the paint without damaging the chrome?


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 29, 2021)

vince72 said:


> What can I use to remove the paint without damaging the chrome?



Citrus paint stripper.  An oxalic acid bath should get rid of most of the inside surface rust.  Eastwood Company make a product called Rust Converter. Converts rust to a paintable surface.

I’ve found any screw that I need at one specific True Value Hardware store here in town.  Chrome, steel, or stainless screws. Straight tip, machine thread or sheet metal thread. They even have the little square nuts and star washers.  Except for the two bolts in a gooseneck, I’ve put together complete screw sets for a number of Schwinns. Pack up your old screw and match them.  The first time I did this I took a tank with me to check the TPI and the length of the screws that I needed.  They’re gone from around here now but Nuts and Bolts Hardware Stores had a great assortment of screws. I even found some small #2 screws for head badges there.


----------

